# where to buy crc food grade silicone spray



## Jothan (Jul 31, 2009)

as the title says... well yeah i was wondering where i could get some of this stuff and i heard ace hardware but ace is a bit too far from my home so iwas wondering if i could get it from other places


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

Home depot, and you don't need Food Grade Silicone. And I see that you are new to this forum so I am just sharing some of the rules. We type with correct punctuation and all around practice good grammar. And try and use the search function next time. Hope I helped!


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm guessing you saw Thrawst's video, lol. Buy CRC Heavy Duty Silicone, you can find it at Wal-mart.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 31, 2009)

Jothan said:


> as the title says... well yeah i was wondering where i could get some of this stuff and i heard ace hardware but ace is a bit too far from my home so iwas wondering if i could get it from other places



Jig-a-loo is a great product for lubricating cubes. Many prefer it over pure silicone (as do I) and you can easily get that at Home Depot.

You can also get other types of silicone at HD.

Hope this helps =]


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 31, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Jothan said:
> 
> 
> > as the title says... well yeah i was wondering where i could get some of this stuff and i heard ace hardware but ace is a bit too far from my home so iwas wondering if i could get it from other places
> ...



But, be warned that it melts plastic if not applied properly. Just in case you didn't know, I would buy it if I could, but I can't access it anywhere near I live.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 31, 2009)

Seeing as everyone is recommending a different lube rather than answering your question, you can get it online here. That said, I prefer CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 31, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Jothan said:
> 
> 
> > as the title says... well yeah i was wondering where i could get some of this stuff and i heard ace hardware but ace is a bit too far from my home so iwas wondering if i could get it from other places
> ...





JTW2007 said:


> Seeing as everyone is recommending a different lube rather than answering your question, you can get it online here. That said, I prefer CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.



I do believe that I answered his question....


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 31, 2009)

Or you can take a drive to wal-mart. I think they sell food-grade silicone along with CRC in the automotives section.

edit: yay! I best jms gears1 to it. lol


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 31, 2009)

walmart (too short)


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Jul 31, 2009)

Did I hear somewhere that commercial uses of Jig-a-Loo will be illegal? I checked Wiki and it says that in California, use of Jig-a-Loo will be banned in 2010, while the sale of remaining inventory will be banned in 2013.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 31, 2009)

lowonthefoodchain said:


> Did I hear somewhere that commercial uses of Jig-a-Loo will be illegal? I checked Wiki and it says that in California, use of Jig-a-Loo will be banned in 2010, while the sale of remaining inventory will be banned in 2013.



Well, that sucks. I wonder why?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 31, 2009)

Everyone stock up now then.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 31, 2009)

lowonthefoodchain said:


> Did I hear somewhere that commercial uses of Jig-a-Loo will be illegal? I checked Wiki and it says that in California, use of Jig-a-Loo will be banned in 2010, while the sale of remaining inventory will be banned in 2013.



Just because it's banned does not mean they will catch us if we use it in our houses XD


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 31, 2009)

HELLO! Has anyone every read all those warnings on the back of your jig-a-loo? It explicitly mentioned that "This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer." Really? None of you have read that. Most of you don't realize this but Jig-A-loo is very hazardous if you breath in fumes. You have to breath in lots of fumes though.


----------



## emu (Aug 1, 2009)

> "This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer."



It's on the CRC can as well.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes. But Jig-A-Loo believe it or not is actually more hazardous. Because it contains even more deadly chemicals.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 1, 2009)

:O TEH DEDLYZ KEMIKULS!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> :O TEH DEDLYZ KEMIKULS!



...that...was....AWESOME!!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 1, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> HELLO! Has anyone every read all those warnings on the back of your jig-a-loo? It explicitly mentioned that "This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer." Really? None of you have read that. Most of you don't realize this but Jig-A-loo is very hazardous if you breath in fumes. You have to breath in lots of fumes though.



Everything says that. I had a pair of headphones once, and the label said that chemicals in the cable could cause cancer in the state of California.

CRC says that, another off brand I tried once says that. Pretty much, California causes all cancer.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 1, 2009)

walmart, 1.50 usd


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 1, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> lowonthefoodchain said:
> 
> 
> > Did I hear somewhere that commercial uses of Jig-a-Loo will be illegal? I checked Wiki and it says that in California, use of Jig-a-Loo will be banned in 2010, while the sale of remaining inventory will be banned in 2013.
> ...



Then we better stock up on it to lst the rest of our life time.



xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> Yes. But Jig-A-Loo believe it or not is actually more hazardous. Because it contains even more deadly chemicals.



Yes, I assume so since it melts plastic. I wonder what will happen the to Jig-a-loo workers? Fired? New job?


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 1, 2009)

> I wonder what will happen the to Jig-a-loo workers? Fired? New job?



Keep working with Jig-a-loo so that they can sell it outside of California?


----------

